

iTunes Store Japan labels all purchases as Title “” by Artist “null” - kalleboo
https://twitter.com/search?q=itunes%20null&src=typd

======
kalleboo
Anyone who let through a massive Unicode bug into production, you can feel
_slightly_ better now that the world's biggest music retailer broke sales in
their second biggest market...

